# Hybrid Audio Legatia L6 and L3 speakers



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have for sale some Hyrbid Audio Legatia L6's and L3s speakers, both in very good condition, boxed as NEW.

HAT L6 speakers 

Item number: 261040078433

Hybrid Audio Legatia L6 midbass speakers

HAT L3 midrange speakers

Item number: 261040791567 

Hybrid Audio Legatia L3 midrange speakers


----------

